# Mossberg 500c 20 gage



## Lionrose

Hi, I have a question I am hoping someone might be able to help me with. 
I have a Mossberg 500c 20 gage pump shotgun. 
I donât really know that much about shotguns an was needing to know if 
I could shoot slugs through this riffle. Iâm not sure about the choke, I know 
it is there and what it is for but can I shoot slugs through it as well. 
I did do some looking online and couldnât find anything that might tell me. 

This is the pertinent writings I found on the rifle itself.
Mossberg 500c 20 gage 
Chambered for 2 Â¾ and 3 shells
Mossberg 20 GA - 26in. Accu choke
k156425

Thanks in advance for the help.

D


----------



## zant

If the choke is'nt rifled-no slugs.....Should be screw in chokes and they are'nt expensive
Great shotguns.


----------



## Lionrose

zant said:


> If the choke is'nt rifled-no slugs.....Should be screw in chokes and they are'nt expensive
> Great shotguns.



Hi Zant, thanks for the reply.
Please excuse my ignorance. I am not sure I know what you mean by rifled. 
I really don't know much about them and the terminology, outside of basic loading, 
aiming and firing, keeping them clean. The choke in this one does screw in.
Do you mind elaborating a bit more.

I got this rifle along with an ol single shot 22 in a trade. Along with it I was given both, 
buckshot and couple of slug shells. I donât just want to assume it can shoot the slugs without 
knowing for sure. From trying to find out online I learned some you canât, but got no real 
info as to witch or what determines weather you can or not. 

Thanks D


----------



## poorboy

regular slugs are ok, don't know about the accuracy if it's a full choke.


----------



## big rockpile

This is NOT a Rifle it is a Shotgun.Unscrew the Choke Tube it should say on it more than likely Full,Mod. or Improved Cylinder.

This Gun will Shoot Rifled Slugs Great with Improved Cylinder.

If you don't have this Choke Tube it is easy to purchase.

big rockpile


----------



## Bandit

You have to pay a little more for accuracy with a smooth bore 20 ga. , if You have a choke on it , check out the Remington " Buckhammer " it is designed to be used in a fully rifled barrel , or a rifled choke tube .
http://www.remington.com/products/ammunition/shotshells/slugs/buckhammer-lead-slugs.aspx 
The 20 gauge Buckhammer load has a MV of 1500 fps and ME of 2236 ft. lbs. The 100 yard figures are 995 fps and 1074 ft. lbs. Zeroed at 50 yards, the 1 ounce slug should hit 4.6" low at 100 yards.
My Daughter has the same firearm set up with a rifled barrel and uses Brenneke Slugs
They work in smooth or rifled barrels . We buy them here .
http://www.kitterytradingpost.com/product.php/pid/103/sid/648/tid/2551/prodid/15810
You can also just buy a rifled barrel new ( $ 163.17 ) or used 
http://www.mossberg.com/products/access.asp?type=barrels&section=access
The 500 is awesome for deer when set up right , with a nice scope , here are some tips 
http://www.shotgunworld.com/bbs/viewtopic.php?t=163117
http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/forums/posts.aspx?postID=3033
Tips on sighting in your rifle/shotgun 
http://www.chuckhawks.com/sight-in_rifle.htm

Interesting reading on shotgun slugs
http://www.chuckhawks.com/shotgun_slugs.htm
Bandit


----------



## big rockpile

I had Mossberg 500 20Ga. could consistantly hit a Pop Can at 50 yards with just the Bead.I had the Barrel cut down so there was no Choke.

Loved it way better than a 12Ga.

It got stolen though :Bawling:

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper

You can down load a free owners manual forthis shot gun.
The owners manual will explain what chokes are needed for what type of load/hunting you plan on doing/useing.

http://www.mossberg.com/content.asp?ID=520&section=service

 Al


----------



## poorboy

I have a 20 ga. Rifled slug barrel for the Mossberg 500 20ga. that I bought new and don't use..I'd take 125$ for it shipped to your door...


----------



## Lionrose

Thanks yaâall for making things clear for this ol country gal. I totally got it now, and understand. 

_Big Rockpile_, yeah I know its not a ârifleâ, it is a âshotgunâ but when ya are shooting slugs out of it, 
it might as well be IMHO lol Iâll try not to call it a rifle. Thanks for the info, it indeed does have a 
I.C. choke so, Iâm good to go. From what Iâve read most agree with you, that their consistently accurate 
once you find which ammo works best for your barrel. With the new ammo most say up to 100 yards plus. 
Iâm sorry yourâs got stolen that really sucks. I hate thiefâs!!!

_Bandit_, thanks hon, for the info and links. I learned much from your links. Thank you for taking the time and effort to 
post them for me. It made things very clear. 

_Alleyyooper_, Thanks hon, I downloaded it.

_Poorboy_, I might be interested, but it would be after the first of the month before I could swing it. What length is it?

Thanks again everyone.
D


----------



## JJ Grandits

For slugs out of a smoothbore shotgun you might want to try the Federal Truball slugs. They have two things I truly love, superb accuracy and extremely cheap. I've bought them in the past for $4.99 a box and they came with a $2 store rebate and a $2 rebate from Federal. Im shooting inch and a half groups at fifty yards for .99 a box. call me happy.


----------



## poorboy

"Poorboy, I might be interested, but it would be after the first of the month before I could swing it. What length is it?"

It's 24" I believe with iron sights been shot about six times.


----------

